# Whitfield County



## HuntFan (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been hunting the evenings and have been seeing a few does in the acorns.


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 18, 2009)

What area are you hunting? I have heard of a couple does and a spike killed in the Tilton area with a M/L. Not talked to anyone since the gun season opened.


----------



## timberghost1 (Oct 18, 2009)

been seeing deer in cohutta on the ga-tn state line. i have only heard 1 shot this weekend though. i shot a big coyote yesterday morning while taking a few pics a nice buck walked with 30 yrd of me..needless to say my gun was leaning against a tree and i couldnt get to it in enough time to shoot at it.what a bummer but lots of deer moving up here and its raining acorns..lol,,if anyone want to come hunt with me on 100 acres of private land holler at me im tired of hunting by myself...


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 19, 2009)

Had 5 killed on our club in Varnell this weekend.

All does. I got one, my dad did, and my mom too haha. We got some meat now.

Missed one with my bow yesterday evening. Dang it!

Im gonna take my bow for a few weeks since I got one opening morning.

Seen 2 deer the entire bow season and just about everyone seen multiple deer through MZ and opening weekend.

We've killed 6 off our 600 acres so far. All does.

A few of the does from this weekend were already stinkin like they were coming into heat here soon. Might have a good rut this year. What yall think?


----------



## RatherBeHuntin (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey timberghost1, that sounds pretty good. I'm only hunting WMA's and NF's right now.


----------



## timberghost1 (Oct 20, 2009)

i hadnt hunted many NF/WMA always to many people hunts them and where i hunt is only a couple miles from my house,,seen lots of does and a good 6 sunday while huntin praters mill in the long fields, but the bucks are moving good on the state line in cohutta


----------



## RatherBeHuntin (Oct 20, 2009)

Is the Prater Mill area open to public hunting? Good luck. I'm taking the day off tomorrow and heading for the bushes.


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 20, 2009)

I hunted Beaverdale this afternoon & only saw one spike - very disappointing in an area that usually produces alot more sightings.  Maybe the moon will change things soon.


----------



## timberghost1 (Oct 20, 2009)

RatherBeHuntin said:


> Is the Prater Mill area open to public hunting? Good luck. I'm taking the day off tomorrow and heading for the bushes.




LOL.. heck no you dont want get caught in there unless you wonna take a trip to rome.that would be like going through chickamuga battle field.lol thats the most patroled place in n ga. i hunt the back fields on the power lines way back behind praters mill with permission ofcourse


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 20, 2009)

X2^!

I've hear of people getting shot at when they floated the Coahulla and went onto the bank back in there a ways haha. 

Cops are always out there. Easy place to see deer at
night just rounding the corner of the roads
around there DNR knows that. 

Huntfan where you hunt in Beaverdale? I live by Uncle Bucks store.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone see anything today?

Seen 1 from the stand right after the rain quit and had 2 run out into a cutover off the road when a truck went by around 12;30 walking out. Ill be in the stand there tomorrow hoping for them to come back through or the daddy of a decent 7 point I got on cam the other day.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 3, 2009)

Small bucks are starting to push does.  

Should be about 10 more days before the big boys get started.  Will be a dark moon & I Cant wait!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats great news!

Ill be in gatlinburg this weekend but Ill be back at it next weekend. Looks like rain midweek next week and hopfully we'll have some decent weather next weekend.

I had a good 8 point grunt at a doe and she paid him zero attention. He didnt seem too interested either but hopfully in a few weeks. Hoping Thanksgiving will be aight too.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 8, 2009)

Bucks are definately ready.  Heard of several nice (8 pt or better) bucks pushing does this weekend around Ringgold, Cohutta & Beaverdale.  My son took one of his friends who had never shot a buck & they saw 3 bucks all following does before the big boy stepped out - again following a doe.  I took my younger son & we saw 5 bucks all either following does or in the "rut trot".  

Does arent ready yet - but the Bucks sure are.  My guess another week and some does should be coming "in" to heat.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bucks are just cruising in my area close to the Murray and TN line.

There was 3 bucks killed this weekend. One guy got a spike and 8 point in one sit Friday morning, and a lady got a small 7 Saturday morning.

The 2 I saw Friday the guy shot were stinkin for sure and necks swelled a bit, dunno about the 7.

Hoping this new moon will show more daytime activity this weekend and into Thanksgiving. Trying to get my GF her first deer by Thanksgiving so maybe something will happen.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 16, 2009)

No more rut activity this weekend. Hunted Fri-Sun and seen a scrub buck that came in looking for the buck that made the grunt I had just done but he wasnt too interested really.

Others seen a couple bucks and does, no chasing and we havent found the first scrape or really any rubs yet up here in N Whitfield.

Hoping the cooler weather moving in for the week after Thanksgiving will get them moving somewhat. Doe days then too so a lot of deer should fall.

Anyone else seeing much up here?


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw an absolute giant today at the Murray Whitfield county line. . . in the wide open field. Looked like a 12 pointer with kickers; he was huge. 9:30 A.M. and drizzle.  He was bedded down in the field, must have been a hot doe somewhere close.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Nov 22, 2009)

cliffdweller said:


> Saw an absolute giant today at the Murray Whitfield county line. . . in the wide open field. Looked like a 12 pointer with kickers; he was huge. 9:30 A.M. and drizzle.  He was bedded down in the field, must have been a hot doe somewhere close.



What field?


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 22, 2009)

Hwy 286, north side, whitfield side, huge man.  Had to be bedded down in the thick stuff on the south side.  I always see a good buck around this time every year right there.  We drive by there all the time on the way to church.


----------



## timberghost1 (Nov 22, 2009)

been seeing more deer this year than ever..hadnt seen any scrapes either,,a good tall but narrow 6 still crossing on old praters mill rd through the fields early mornings and tons of doe,,where i hunt mostly i have seen alot of deer...been sick all weekend so i hadnt hunted any,,got to go to doctor to get over this crudy snoty nose i guess,cant go 5 min. without blowing my nose so no need in trying to hunt,,specially in the damp air....good luck guys


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like you need a few of them taken out TG!

Haha. I might see about coming up there the 1 weekend in Dec with the GF. Shes off then if youre open.

PM me if you dont mind.


----------



## hunter63john (Nov 23, 2009)

I have seen quite a few Scrapes and rubs.  Havent gotten to hunt my honey hole yet but walked in there a couple days ago and saw probably 20 or so rubbed trees and a couple scrapes.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 23, 2009)

Not on our land...Dunno what the deal is...

Hopfully we'll see something here in the next week or so.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 27, 2009)

Seen a spike cruisin this morning about 8. He was looking left and right and moving kinda quick. He got the pass though. He'll be a good one in 2-3 years judgiing by how big of spikes he had.

Shot a doe with my bow this morning and 2 with my rifle yesterday morning. Been a great couple of days in the woods for me. Hunting different areas than most has really paid off. Finding that the deer are starting to pattern us and so Im getting out of that pattern haha.

2 does I killed yesterday had white tarsals, nothing even close to being in heat. Seen 6 does and all seemed the saem way.

Doe I killed today he a little stain to hers but not nearly enough to smell much.

Should be another 2 weeks out or so according to that.


----------



## timberghost1 (Nov 27, 2009)

holler at me if you and your girlfriend want to come up and hunt next week,,im taking off a few weeks to hunt so if you wonna go lmk...


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 1, 2009)

Seems like they just shut down in Cisco..I dunno...Seemed like they were staring to cruise a couple of weeks back, but last week they just disappeared.
Maybe this little cold snap will wake em up some.  My "guess" is they should be full bore in north Murray by the end of this week, or next week.
Hunting Cohutta this weekend.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Dec 2, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> Seems like they just shut down in Cisco..I dunno...Seemed like they were staring to cruise a couple of weeks back, but last week they just disappeared.
> Maybe this little cold snap will wake em up some.  My "guess" is they should be full bore in north Murray by the end of this week, or next week.
> Hunting Cohutta this weekend.



were you hunting in cisco?


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I sure hope so. After this front moves through maybe they'll get on their feet. 

I'll post up my results this weekend.


----------



## mphull01 (Dec 21, 2010)

anyone seeing any movement around stovers crk?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 22, 2010)

Stovers Creek?!!??  Now that is some old stomping ground of mine.  I hunted that FS land for years.  Had a lease down near there for five seasons;  got off of it last year.


----------

